# *update pictures*Curved or Straight Shafts



## MajorClementine (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm planning on buying my first EE cart by the end of the summer. I think I'm going with the wood floor and now I'm wondering curved or straight shafts... Opinions?

Also the cart I'm looking at with shafts that adjust to 48" and 55" ... are either of these the size I'm going to want?


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

I think that most people don't understand your question. Most EE carts just have shafts that are "horizontal". Are you talking about something like an Aerocrown or a Smart Cart? What cart are you looking at?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 11, 2011)

I understand the question but need a link to the cart you're considering to give you an accurate opinion. "Curved shafts" usually refers to shafts that start low and curve up to the tugs, usually bending down again at the tips, and yes, those are definitely preferable to straight shafts for a variety of reasons. As Myrna said though EE's do not usually come with that as an option due to their general construction so I'm wondering if you mean horizontal shafts that bend in towards the horse at the tugs? Most good shafts will do that to at least some extent; only really cheap carts come with completely straight shafts with no bend at all in any direction.

48" shafts are standard for most minis but what size you're going to want depends on what size of horse you have.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> "Curved shafts" usually refers to shafts that start low and curve up to the tugs, usually bending down again at the tips, and yes, those are definitely preferable to straight shafts for a variety of reasons.


The only disadvantage I can think of right now is that it is easy to get a rein caught and not get it out again, but that has nothing to do with the performance of the shafts.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 11, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> The only disadvantage I can think of right now is that it is easy to get a rein caught and not get it out again, but that has nothing to do with the performance of the shafts.


Very true, but worth it in my mind for how much easier it is to attach the breeching in a straight line. I have to use neck terrets with my freedom collar anyway or the reins get caught under the neckstrap ends or between them and the end of the traces.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup. It really is more of a driver error issue than a shaft design issue.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 11, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EZ-Entry-Horse-Cart-Mini-Size-w-53-Curved-Shafts-NIB-/300552373113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fa514379#ht_1568wt_1189

http://cgi.ebay.com/EZ-Entry-Horse-Cart-Mini-Size-Hardwood-Floor-48-55-/290557880132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6996744#ht_1432wt_1189

Wondering which cart would be better for me. Major is pretty short backed and is not quite 32", Clementine is a little taller but not really much longer along the back.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

Those curved shafts are not at all what we were referring to. Actually, they look like someone's lame attempt at trying to be an Aerocrown without really knowing the engineering behind it. I could be wrong...I am looking at them on my iPod so the photos are small, but in this instance I'd definitely go with the straight shafts or keep looking. I personally don't trust eBay for driving equipment.

FWIW,

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 12, 2011)

Actually, that's exactly what I was picturing.




I've seen that type of EE before! The problem with that setup for you is going to be that you need a taller horse for the shafts to sit at the right height in the tug loops and from your description you don't have that. It also wouldn't have any advantage with the breeching because they put the footman's loops down on the straight part of the shaft and not up on the curve. Boo!

I'm with Myrna- get the straight shafts or keep looking. Ebay is not ideal even if the equipment is quality because you usually can't exchange parts (especially important for a harness) and most reputable vendors don't sell there. They don't need to!

Leia


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 12, 2011)

the maker of this cart is actually kingston saddlery. I've ordered a few things from them in the past because I used to live pretty close to their facility in CA and I could just pick my stuff up. Otherwise I'm with you guys and wouldn't buy driving equiptment off of ebay. Actually I don't buy much off of ebay 

This is why I ask you guys. I was thinking that the cart with the curved shafts looked like it would never fit a mini. So I was wondering if there was some trick or some benefit to this type. What I'm gathering is "No" and to stick with a generic EE to start my guys in. I'd like to get a much nicer cart once we are used to driving together but an EE just seems more durable and simple for starting out


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, so I looked at the Ebay photos on the reg/ computer (vs. the IPod) and am still trying to figure out why someone would make a mini cart with curved shafts like that. Maybe for a much bigger pony? Those shafts would be around a mini's ears!



They "originate" behind the horse at point of the buttock level instead of hock level like a mini marathon cart. Looks like someone cut off the standard EE shafts and built those to "be a marathon cart" to sell to unsuspecting customers who would really rather have a marathon cart, but don't want to pay for it.



It would be fine if it was marketed as a "pony" cart. I bet the _seller_ doesn't even know what the cart is. That is the biggest problem with dealing with Ebay. They just sell stuff, but have no knowledge behind it. At least car salesman have _driven_ a car.

Myrna


----------

